# حصريا ولاول مرة في المنتديات كل ترانيم قناة اغابي هنا فقط



## mena601 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

حصريا ولاول مرة في المنتديات كل ترانيم قناة اغابي مجمعين هنا

دي هدية ليكم استمتعو بالترانيم


http://www.st-blamon.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119



الموضوع الأصلي : ترانيم اغــــــــــابى  -||- المصدر : منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح ​


----------



## amir melad (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena601 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا لمرورك


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت تنقل الترانيم نفسها وبلاش لينك المنتدى 
بيقولى تم حظر الاى بى بتاعى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت تنقل الترانيم نفسها وبلاش لينك المنتدى 
بيقولى تم حظر الاى بى بتاعى 
*​


----------



## mena601 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا شكرااااااا لمرورك 

ثانيا مجموعة الترانيم كتيرة وصعب انقلهم ولكن اوعدك قريبا انقلهم والرب يساعد

ثالثا بالنسبة لاحظر الاي بي انا عندي شغال وتمام لكن انا كلمت ادارة الموقع وقالو تم حل المشكلة وارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري


----------



## magednet (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لينا ربنا معاك


----------



## mena601 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا لمرورك


----------



## ابن المصلوب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*كدة وضحت الرؤية 
الموضوع منقول من منتدانا والترانيم من تسجيل كوبتك مرمر المشرفة 
*​


----------



## mena601 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *كدة وضحت الرؤية
> الموضوع منقول من منتدانا والترانيم من تسجيل كوبتك مرمر المشرفة
> *​




صح ياخي  oesi_no  الترانيم الا في الاول من منتداكم لكن باقي الترانيم وهي المجموعة الاكبر

مش من منتداكم وتما عمل مجهود كبير لكي يتم تجميع كل الكمية الكبيرة من الترانيم ليسة ليستفيد منها انا او انت بل كل اعضاء المنتدي وكل من يبحث عن ترانيم قناة اغابي فارجو منك التشجيع لكي اقوم بعمل مماثل في جمع ترانيم سي تي في حتي اعمل اكبر مكتبة ترانيم مسيحية وبعد ذلك يبقي اكبر مكتبة افلام هذا فقط ما اتمنا ارجو التشجيع


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2009)

mena601 قال:


> صح ياخي  oesi_no  الترانيم الا في الاول من منتداكم لكن باقي الترانيم وهي المجموعة الاكبر
> 
> مش من منتداكم وتما عمل مجهود كبير لكي يتم تجميع كل الكمية الكبيرة من الترانيم ليسة ليستفيد منها انا او انت بل كل اعضاء المنتدي وكل من يبحث عن ترانيم قناة اغابي فارجو منك التشجيع لكي اقوم بعمل مماثل في جمع ترانيم سي تي في حتي اعمل اكبر مكتبة ترانيم مسيحية وبعد ذلك يبقي اكبر مكتبة افلام هذا فقط ما اتمنا ارجو التشجيع


*ما انا مشجعكم اهوه وسايب الموضوع
وكمان على المنتدى فيه مكتبة من تسجيلى لترانيم سى تى فى 
وعندنا كمان  مكتبة افلام فى قسم المرئيات 
كل حاجة موجودة على المنتدى *​ر


----------



## mena601 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي تعونك وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## st-blamon.cn (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا علي الترانيم


----------



## mena601 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااا لمرورك


----------



## مرفت شفيق (25 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح   
اشكركم على المجهود العظيم واقترح:  ان مواعيد صلوات السواعى تأتى فى المواعيد المخصصة لها فى اليوم على القناة بأختصار. ويوجد فترة مخصصة للترانيم لمدة طويلة


----------



## mena601 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena600 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا ليك


----------



## mena601 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا لمروركم


----------



## mena601 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فين الردود


----------



## kero2day (30 أكتوبر 2009)

magednet قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك لينا ربنا معاك


 والرب معكم


----------



## kero2day (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرب* *معكم* *ويعوض تعب * *محبتكم*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena601 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

kero2day قال:


> *الرب* *معكم* *ويعوض تعب * *محبتكم*





شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## POLA_V (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  جدااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:smil2::smil2:


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mena601 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى على الترانيم الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





شكرااااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

pola_v قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  جدااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## aser (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااا  رووووووعة


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mena601 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> سلام المسيح معك




شكراااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## tena.barbie (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mena601 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك





شكرااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

علي فكرة الشريط دة جامد جدا اسمة عاوز منك هدية لفريق(كلمة الحياة ) بكنيسة العدراء المطرية والترنيمة المشهورة اوي من الشريط هى ترنيمة (بعين متحننة )اللي بتيجي علي قناة اغابي........اكيد سمعتوها وعجبتكم زى علشان كدة جبتلكم الشريط....,,,......,
صلوا من اجلى كتير


بعين متحننة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/71900261.../__online.html

عايز منك هدية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/71902042...___online.html​


----------



## peteregypt (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## mena601 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

peteregypt قال:


> thank you very much




شكراااااااااااا  علي المرور الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للترانيم ولمجهودك الرب معاك​


----------



## naseemfone (9 نوفمبر 2009)

_*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*على الترانيم الجميله*_

_*ربنا يباركك*_


*ربنا موجـــــــــود*​


----------



## mena601 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للترانيم ولمجهودك الرب معاك​




شكرااااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

naseemfone قال:


> _*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*على الترانيم الجميله*_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك*_
> ...




شكراااااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## مرفت شفيق (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوا ارسال رسالة لى كل يوم


----------



## mena601 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مرفت شفيق قال:


> ارجوا ارسال رسالة لى كل يوم





شكراااااااااااااااا على المرور


----------



## st-blamon.cn (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي الموضوع


----------



## mena601 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

st-blamon.cn قال:


> شكرااااااااا علي الموضوع




شكراااااااا علي المرور


----------



## maryoum (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جداااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

maryoum قال:


> شكرااااااااااا جداااااااااا





شكرااا علي المرور


----------



## mena601 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

تما اضافة مجموعة جديدة


----------



## mena601 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

تم اضافة ترانيم جديدة


----------



## mena600 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mena600 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## mena601 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*على فكرة يا اخواتى تم وضع ترانيم جديده  لقناة اغابى*
*شكرااااااااااعلى محبتكم *


----------



## mena601 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة يا اخواتى تم وضع ترانيم جديده لقناة اغابى
شكرااااااااااعلى محبتكم


----------



## mena600 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا علي المرور


----------



## marcoss (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## marcoss (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## mena601 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لمروك الجميل


----------



## emill (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## يوسف دش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mena601 (1 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mena601 (2 فبراير 2010)

*تم تعديل الرابط الي *

http://www.st-blamon.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119


----------



## marcoss (11 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mena601 (19 مايو 2010)

*اسعدنى مرورك يا غالى*

* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

